# strain info



## mentholiscold (Dec 29, 2019)

Bipolar. I've got some beans, just popped a few, and all are crosses of bipolar. "Grilled cheese" cheese x bipolar, and "two face", headband x bipolar. 
Also trying "Ninja sherbert", ninja fruit x ss sherbert.
Any info on these strains is helpful. Flowering length, stretch, nutrient needs, etc would be more than helpful. Don't have any info, other than strain name, and parent strains.


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 29, 2019)

Had some males show up in my veg tent, tossed em and now have room. So.....


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 30, 2019)

I'm not sure what bipolar is. Can't find info anywhere. Indica/sativa? Nothing.... The guy I got em from, has no clue either. He got em at some workshop or convention, something like that. Either way, I'm shooting blind, so far.


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

cannarado


----------



## Rosebud (Dec 30, 2019)

I grew an outdoor sunset sherbert that i am smoking now, she was huge. love her.


----------



## umbra (Dec 30, 2019)

take it back not cannarado, MaddFarmer
https://seedsherenow.com/shop/strains/indica-dominant/maddfarmer-genetics-bi-polar-jackie/


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 31, 2019)

Cool. Thanks. Every time I try to search, pulls up bipolar disorder info. Ha!


----------



## mentholiscold (Dec 31, 2019)

Rosebud said:


> I grew an outdoor sunset sherbert that i am smoking now, she was huge. love her.


Right on.
I've been looking forward to those seeds, myself. Big fan of ss sherbert and ninja fruit, both. So. Figure combo oughta be pretty nice. All the stuff I have read on either, lists as a decent yield. Glad to hear you had same kind of experience. Looking forward to these. Thanks for the input, another stamp of approval for the ss sherbert!


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 6, 2020)

Popped some miracle alien cookies beans. Got me thinking about whether there are any m.a.c. crosses, worth looking into?


----------



## umbra (Jan 6, 2020)

depends on what you are looking for, there's a few things out there


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 7, 2020)

umbra said:


> depends on what you are looking for, there's a few things out there


Yeah, I was able to find a few. More than I figured. This is one of my faves. Glad to have the opportunity to grow some.


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 8, 2020)

Just ordered some purple goat and some pineapple haze x second sight. Also won a few 10 seed phenofinder packs. Gonna be fun, yeah?


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 9, 2020)

Death to Kool aid from grumblesbeans. Soaking a couple tonight, plant tomorrow.


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 11, 2020)

No go on the purple goat and pineapple haze. So instead, it's sfv og x i-95, and Apollo 13(Puff's cut) x tga vortex. Yummy! Should be blasted with terpenes!


----------



## umbra (Jan 11, 2020)

I have Bodhi's A11 and it tastes of pineapple cheetos


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 12, 2020)

umbra said:


> I have Bodhi's A11 and it tastes of pineapple cheetos


Yummy. And from what I've read on the vortex, it can get really branchy. But supposed to fill in with buds, very nicely. So hopefully a: large, bushy, heavy yielding, pineapple and cheese, high thc plant! Can't wait. Ha! Who can?


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 14, 2020)

Got some Citrus sap, (bangi haze x Malawi) x auto daiquiri lime, and Dave's not here. No idea what "Dave's not here" is. Can't find any strain info, just Cheech and Chong movie quotes, always good, but no help


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 14, 2020)

Oh and some sticky cookies from Michigan 420 genetics. Couldn't wait, so two are soaking.


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 14, 2020)

I sent a message to the guy I got the "Dave's not here" from. I hope he can point me in the right direction as to what to expect from them. Parent strains, can be pretty important. Especially when planning for space in a grow. But y'all already knew that.


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 14, 2020)

Found out it's white widow x Jamaican lambs bread. Sounds wonderful! Nice outdoor variety, for sure.


----------



## umbra (Jan 14, 2020)

That would depend on your area of the country. I'm in zone 9 so not much issue with outdoor grows. My county does not allow for outdoor growing. $1000 a plant fines


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 15, 2020)

umbra said:


> That would depend on your area of the country. I'm in zone 9 so not much issue with outdoor grows. My county does not allow for outdoor growing. $1000 a plant fines


Wow. My county is ok, our only issue is summertime heat. As long as one uses sensibility when selecting a spot, you're usually ok. I like to use 55gal pvc drums, cut in half. Easy(ish) to move, need be.


----------



## mentholiscold (Jan 18, 2020)

One more got me scratching my head. Already soaked and planted, so gonna find out, either way. But growing a cross of citrus sap x mvh. I love citrus sap: gg#4 x tangie. But never heard of mvh. I assume it's a haze, the others I got from same seller, are bangi haze crosses. Mountain valley haze? Dunno. Guess one way or another......


----------

